# After assembling, my PC turn on but nothing is work



## o1dschoo1

Something's shorting out...


----------



## Joeking78

I'm not 100% sure but I don't think you should be spraying that stuff on cpus and motherboards, it looks to be mainly used for cleaning contacts on electrical parts, like fuses.

Make sure you have the motherboard mounted correctly with the correct screws and there are none loose, could be a short there.


----------



## Electrosoft

Azaiez Sohaieb said:


> A little things to mention:
> 
> I remember that i cleaned my CPU with an electronic liquid (*see picture below *), but at this point i did not turn-on my PC directly, i just waited for several minutes (approximately 40 minutes), also i read carefully its notices but they mentioned that i can use it on motherboards and all electronic cards.
> Can this be a cause of this kind of problems? if it is, so could that damage my motherboard ? if yes, how graphic card fan works then?
> Please help me.
> 
> thanks
> 
> *Electronic Liquid:
> View attachment 2476404
> View attachment 2476405
> *


????????????????????????????????????


----------



## littledonny

Sounds like you killed your board or CPU. Try booting with only 1 stick of RAM installed. If that doesn't work, you're down to finding a known working CPU that fits your socket to test the board, and if that doesn't work, you need to test your current CPU on another known working board.

Never, ever use cleaning spray on PC components unless you have a seriously good reason (and a tiny bit of fine dust on the surface is not a good reason.)


----------



## clonxy

I don't know anything about electronic cleaners. I usually just use a non-static brush to brush my pc parts.

As for "pc turn on but nothing is work", do you mean you can boot your OS to the desktop, but when you try to plug in a usb stick, it doesn't work?

Which part of usb doesn't work? The ones on the back of your PC or the ones on your case near the power button?

If it's the usb that is on the case. Make sure the cable from the case to the motherboard is connected in the correct slot.

Check to see if there's any damage on any of your wires. I damaged my hard drive's power cable when I forcefully tried to plug another cable. My case had too many wires and was too cramped.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Azaiez Sohaieb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an Asus Desktop G11CD-K PC (the K is for Kabylake version) wich i disassembled to clean all its parts (including Graphic card fan, its Processor, CPU fan and replacing its thermal paste, and also its front components).
> 
> After cleaning, I assembled it correctly, but to be honest i did not think that i used all the right screws, but i chose it by its placeholder form and place.
> 
> When i turned-on my PC, i found that CPU-fan, Graphic-Fan, PSU and HDD worked well, but all other parts did not work, like back-fan, all USB peripherics etc..
> 
> I tried all possibilities:
> 
> disassembling and re-assembling again, changing RAM to different slots, removing some parts step by step to see if something can make a change, make my motherboard out of the case and turn it on to see if there is a problem with case-contact or anything else. but nothing was working for me.
> I reset my CMOS too, but the issue still existing.
> finally, i plugged-in my usb mouse and/or my usb keyboard, i see that some diodes of these two components lights for a while (a fraction of seconds) then it turned off again so that i understand there is a contact but i don't know what is the problem again.
> After these tests, i used my multimeter to see if current values are right, and yes my PSU worked well with the right voltage values in all its pins (motherboard pins, cpu pins and gpu pins).
> I don't know what happen because i'm really sure that i did not do something wrong or risky, and i did never use my force to disassemble or assemble components.
> 
> A little things to mention:
> 
> I remember that i cleaned my CPU with an electronic liquid (*see picture below *), but at this point i did not turn-on my PC directly, i just waited for several minutes (approximately 40 minutes), also i read carefully its notices but they mentioned that i can use it on motherboards and all electronic cards.
> Can this be a cause of this kind of problems? if it is, so could that damage my motherboard ? if yes, how graphic card fan works then?
> Please help me.
> 
> thanks
> 
> *Electronic Liquid:
> View attachment 2476404
> View attachment 2476405
> *


That stuff is used to literally clean components from oil, grease, dirt.....and so on. Not meant to clean computer parts. You're supposed to use and only use compressed air. 








After assembling, my PC turn on but nothing is work


Hello everyone, I have an Asus Desktop G11CD-K PC (the K is for Kabylake version) wich i disassembled to clean all its parts (including Graphic card fan, its Processor, CPU fan and replacing its thermal paste, and also its front components). After cleaning, I assembled it correctly, but to be...




www.overclock.net





You may want to start looking for replacement parts or a whole new build.


----------



## o1dschoo1

bassfisher6522 said:


> That stuff is used to literally clean components from oil, grease, dirt.....and so on. Not meant to clean computer parts. You're supposed to use and only use compressed air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After assembling, my PC turn on but nothing is work
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I have an Asus Desktop G11CD-K PC (the K is for Kabylake version) wich i disassembled to clean all its parts (including Graphic card fan, its Processor, CPU fan and replacing its thermal paste, and also its front components). After cleaning, I assembled it correctly, but to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to start looking for replacement parts or a whole new build.


What I figured he probably fried his whole pc. 

Only option you got is to denatured alcohol bath on every component you sprayed that crap on let it evaporate and pray.


----------



## Falkentyne

bassfisher6522 said:


> That stuff is used to literally clean components from oil, grease, dirt.....and so on. Not meant to clean computer parts. You're supposed to use and only use compressed air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After assembling, my PC turn on but nothing is work
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I have an Asus Desktop G11CD-K PC (the K is for Kabylake version) wich i disassembled to clean all its parts (including Graphic card fan, its Processor, CPU fan and replacing its thermal paste, and also its front components). After cleaning, I assembled it correctly, but to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to start looking for replacement parts or a whole new build.


Not necessarily true.
I have no idea about what he actually bought or the quality of that stuff, but Deoxit D5 is absolutely safe to use on electronic components as long as you spray it when the power is off, then wipe it down so stuff's not dripping everywhere (it doesn't have to be dry!)

I've sprayed Deoxit D5 directly into my PCIE slots, and also _directly_ into the 8 pin PCIE cables and the 12 pin Founder's Edition cables with no problems whatsoever. It's an electrical contact cleaner for a reason, and it doesn't conduct electricity.

Now, the stuff he has--I have no idea if that's safe or not. Never heard of it.









Electronic Contact Cleaner - ABRO


Cleans Oil, Grease, Dirt, Condensation and Moisture from Circuit Boards, Electrical Contacts, Switches, Precision Instruments and More




abro.com


----------



## littledonny

I think lack of experience killed his board and/or CPU, not the cleaner. My advice about cleaner stands: there is no need to use it, especially if you don't know what you're doing. It's not that it's unsafe, just unnecessary and risky for beginners.

Find some assembly videos for hardware as close to yours as possible and follow it as closely as you possibly can. No need to go off script as a beginner.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

This happened to me and the issue was bent pins in the CPU socket. Bending them back fixed the problem.

Guys, if you don’t have any troubleshooting advice then it’s best to keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## D-EJ915

Perhaps you could test the CMOS battery? Sometimes boards can behave strangely if the CMOS battery is dead.


----------



## munternet

Azaiez Sohaieb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an Asus Desktop G11CD-K PC (the K is for Kabylake version) wich i disassembled to clean all its parts (including Graphic card fan, its Processor, CPU fan and replacing its thermal paste, and also its front components).
> 
> After cleaning, I assembled it correctly, but to be honest i did not think that i used all the right screws, but i chose it by its placeholder form and place.
> 
> When i turned-on my PC, i found that CPU-fan, Graphic-Fan, PSU and HDD worked well, but all other parts did not work, like back-fan, all USB peripherics etc..
> 
> I tried all possibilities:
> 
> disassembling and re-assembling again, changing RAM to different slots, removing some parts step by step to see if something can make a change, make my motherboard out of the case and turn it on to see if there is a problem with case-contact or anything else. but nothing was working for me.
> I reset my CMOS too, but the issue still existing.
> finally, i plugged-in my usb mouse and/or my usb keyboard, i see that some diodes of these two components lights for a while (a fraction of seconds) then it turned off again so that i understand there is a contact but i don't know what is the problem again.
> After these tests, i used my multimeter to see if current values are right, and yes my PSU worked well with the right voltage values in all its pins (motherboard pins, cpu pins and gpu pins).
> I don't know what happen because i'm really sure that i did not do something wrong or risky, and i did never use my force to disassemble or assemble components.
> 
> A little things to mention:
> 
> I remember that i cleaned my CPU with an electronic liquid (*see picture below *), but at this point i did not turn-on my PC directly, i just waited for several minutes (approximately 40 minutes), also i read carefully its notices but they mentioned that i can use it on motherboards and all electronic cards.
> Can this be a cause of this kind of problems? if it is, so could that damage my motherboard ? if yes, how graphic card fan works then?
> Please help me.
> 
> thanks
> 
> *Electronic Liquid:
> View attachment 2476404
> View attachment 2476405
> *


As a last resort I remove everything from the case including the motherboard and run it on the bench if I can't find the problem, and remove all the unnecessary parts and use only one ram stick
Short the power on pins on the board to turn it on the eliminate the switch being the culprit.
Also clean with IPA and dry with an air gun gently or a hair dryer on low if you are worried about residue
If there is a BIOS flashback option try that too


----------



## ozlay

So what is it doing? Does it turn on and turn off a few seconds later? Or does it stay on with no picture?

You could try removing the gpu and using the igpu. Also make sure you are plugged into the correct gpu.


----------



## dagget3450

I feel like on the dark side this is a clever way to advert a product....

If not the case, the only thing i can think of mentioned in OP:


Azaiez Sohaieb said:


> A little things to mention:
> 
> I remember that i cleaned my CPU with an electronic liquid (*see picture below *), but at this point i did not turn-on my PC directly, i just waited for several minutes (approximately 40 minutes), also i read carefully its notices but they mentioned that i can use it on motherboards and all electronic cards.
> Can this be a cause of this kind of problems? if it is, so could that damage my motherboard ? if yes, how graphic card fan works then?


Did you have PC plugged in and not powered on? Because even still there is voltage live inside. If you had it not turned on and still plugged into wall with PSU switch on but Power switch on PC off... then that is still bad...


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

o1dschoo1 said:


> Something's shorting out...


Hello,
Maybe and maybe not, 
I want to know how to detect if it is shorting or not. 



Joeking78 said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I don't think you should be spraying that stuff on cpus and motherboards, it looks to be mainly used for cleaning contacts on electrical parts, like fuses.
> Make sure you have the motherboard mounted correctly with the correct screws and there are none loose, could be a short there.


Hello, 
I read cleaner manual before using it, it's writting that i can use it on electronic devices and computers (you can check pictures). 
But i share your opinion by the way, because when i used it i was not confortable with it, Generally, i don't trust liquid cleaners , but this time i went to this risky way .. I'm not sure but , my motherboard is mounted correctly by 95% , because after disassembling and reassembling it i tested screws to define its correct places before i plug my motherboard. (note: no screw was lost).
By the way, how can i define if it's a short ? because my pc is turning-on but it's not fully working that's the problem ..



littledonny said:


> Sounds like you killed your board or CPU. Try booting with only 1 stick of RAM installed. If that doesn't work, you're down to finding a known working CPU that fits your socket to test the board, and if that doesn't work, you need to test your current CPU on another known working board.
> 
> Never, ever use cleaning spray on PC components unless you have a seriously good reason (and a tiny bit of fine dust on the surface is not a good reason.)


Hello, 
Okey i will try your suggestions, but i have quesiton: if my CPU is truly damaged, can this damage my motherboard or the motherboard wich i will use to test it?
My reason to disassemble and clean all parts, that because my PC is fully covered by dust (even inside components) i find even dust on the GPU fan wich make it work with very noisy sounds. and my CPU lost its thermal past so i was cleaning it to put it's thermal paste on there.



clonxy said:


> I don't know anything about electronic cleaners. I usually just use a non-static brush to brush my pc parts.
> 
> As for "pc turn on but nothing is work", do you mean you can boot your OS to the desktop, but when you try to plug in a usb stick, it doesn't work?
> 
> Which part of usb doesn't work? The ones on the back of your PC or the ones on your case near the power button?
> 
> If it's the usb that is on the case. Make sure the cable from the case to the motherboard is connected in the correct slot.
> 
> Check to see if there's any damage on any of your wires. I damaged my hard drive's power cable when I forcefully tried to plug another cable. My case had too many wires and was too cramped.


Hello:

No i can't boot to OS, i have no access even to the monitor. When i plug my usb keyboard and/or my usb mouse its lights turn-on for milliseconds then it turn-off.
All parts of USB (front & back) did not work.
I did it already, and i plugged-in and plugged-out it several times to test about changes.



bassfisher6522 said:


> That stuff is used to literally clean components from oil, grease, dirt.....and so on. Not meant to clean computer parts. You're supposed to use and only use compressed air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After assembling, my PC turn on but nothing is work
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I have an Asus Desktop G11CD-K PC (the K is for Kabylake version) wich i disassembled to clean all its parts (including Graphic card fan, its Processor, CPU fan and replacing its thermal paste, and also its front components). After cleaning, I assembled it correctly, but to be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to start looking for replacement parts or a whole new build.


Hello:

it is written in its front that i can use it on "electronic devices and computers" you can check pictures.
The problem is that in my country there is no shop wich sell air compressed i checked all cities, and i tried to order it from another country (France) but they forbidden it because they said "it's an flamable".. so i was obligated to use another alternative like mine i used now.
Exaclty, this is my future way if i did not find a solution for my PC i will build new one.. 



o1dschoo1 said:


> What I figured he probably fried his whole pc.
> 
> Only option you got is to denatured alcohol bath on every component you sprayed that crap on let it evaporate and pray.


Hello,
i will try your solution to denature by alcohol, i hope it can work.



Falkentyne said:


> Not necessarily true.
> I have no idea about what he actually bought or the quality of that stuff, but Deoxit D5 is absolutely safe to use on electronic components as long as you spray it when the power is off, then wipe it down so stuff's not dripping everywhere (it doesn't have to be dry!)
> 
> I've sprayed Deoxit D5 directly into my PCIE slots, and also _directly_ into the 8 pin PCIE cables and the 12 pin Founder's Edition cables with no problems whatsoever. It's an electrical contact cleaner for a reason, and it doesn't conduct electricity.
> 
> Now, the stuff he has--I have no idea if that's safe or not. Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electronic Contact Cleaner - ABRO
> 
> 
> Cleans Oil, Grease, Dirt, Condensation and Moisture from Circuit Boards, Electrical Contacts, Switches, Precision Instruments and More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abro.com


Hello, 
I though the same at the begining, but when i re-read its back , i find this "it's a residue-free formulation" .. so i think it can be a problem .. the main problem is that they wrote in its front " ideal for computer, circuits and other electronic devices" .. i don't know wich part i can trust the back or front lol .. And yes i spray it when the power is off and when all components are not connected to each other neither to PSU, (and also after i empty current with a hard reset by holding push to power button for 30 seconds to empty capacitors).



littledonny said:


> I think lack of experience killed his board and/or CPU, not the cleaner. My advice about cleaner stands: there is no need to use it, especially if you don't know what you're doing. It's not that it's unsafe, just unnecessary and risky for beginners.
> 
> Find some assembly videos for hardware as close to yours as possible and follow it as closely as you possibly can. No need to go off script as a beginner.


Hello,
really that's what i did for these two last years, i learnt many and many things about hardware parts, electronics, pc building and troubleshooting, i disassembled/assembled many laptop PC's alone without any help, and i cleaned it without any problem, i even repaired my laptop wich was hard for experienced ones to repaire in my country, but yes i still beginner and i'm here to learn too.



0451 said:


> This happened to me and the issue was bent pins in the CPU socket. Bending them back fixed the problem.
> 
> Guys, if you don’t have any troubleshooting advice then it’s best to keep your thoughts to yourself.


Hello,
I did not check this, but thank you it can be another issue, i will check it again, thanks a lot 



D-EJ915 said:


> Perhaps you could test the CMOS battery? Sometimes boards can behave strangely if the CMOS battery is dead.


Hello,
I will check this too, thank you, i will try with another CMOS battery maybe.



munternet said:


> As a last resort I remove everything from the case including the motherboard and run it on the bench if I can't find the problem, and remove all the unnecessary parts and use only one ram stick
> Short the power on pins on the board to turn it on the eliminate the switch being the culprit.
> Also clean with IPA and dry with an air gun gently or a hair dryer on low if you are worried about residue
> If there is a BIOS flashback option try that too


Hello,
I will try these suggestions and i will give you a feedback of that , thank you a lot 



ozlay said:


> So what is it doing? Does it turn on and turn off a few seconds later? Or does it stay on with no picture?
> 
> You could try removing the gpu and using the igpu. Also make sure you are plugged into the correct gpu.


Hello,
it turn-on and still running without turning-off until i force it to shutdown because i still have no picture (no signal from monitor).
Yes I removed my GPU , but i did not test with igpu, I will test it and i will give you a feedback about this suggestion, thank you a lot .



dagget3450 said:


> I feel like on the dark side this is a clever way to advert a product....
> 
> If not the case, the only thing i can think of mentioned in OP:
> 
> Did you have PC plugged in and not powered on? Because even still there is voltage live inside. If you had it not turned on and still plugged into wall with PSU switch on but Power switch on PC off... then that is still bad...


Hello,
yes it's really not the case about "adverting a product", i did not want to put its picture here, but i wanted to mention all possible cases that i did to make everyone understand my issue context.
Yes i know that current still in PC capacitors even if it is shutdown, I hard reset power from my PC after unpluging it from : public current supplier and from PSU connectors two, with long pushing power-on button to empty its capacitors, after that , i deconnected all PSU connectors from all components, then i did my stuffs (wich i mentioned at the begining of the Topic).


----------



## Blameless

Most electronics cleaners are fine, in and of themselves. They evaporate with negligible residue, don't conduct electricity, and won't melt plastics.

There can be issues when the debris they clear out aren't washed off the board, but collect somewhere. They also evaporate very quickly and get very cold in the process, which can sometimes cause condensation issues.

Also, you should not use them on parts that have non-metal TIM on them, because they can damage them. In the case of some thermal pastes, they can wash away the binder and leave filler that is now conductive, even if the paste itself wasn't. If you get them under the lid of a CPU (any CPU with an IHS has a vent on it somewhere, so is not hermetically sealed) and that CPU is not soldered, you can potentially erode the TIM between the die and IHS. If this is severe enough the system will immediately shut off from thermtrip. If not, it can still cause issues. So keep your solvents away from non-soldered lidded parts.


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

Blameless said:


> Most electronics cleaners are fine, in and of themselves. They evaporate with negligible residue, don't conduct electricity, and won't melt plastics.
> 
> There can be issues when the debris they clear out aren't washed off the board, but collect somewhere. They also evaporate very quickly and get very cold in the process, which can sometimes cause condensation issues.
> 
> Also, you should not use them on parts that have non-metal TIM on them, because they can damage them. In the case of some thermal pastes, they can wash away the binder and leave filler that is now conductive, even if the paste itself wasn't. If you get them under the lid of a CPU (any CPU with an IHS has a vent on it somewhere, so is not hermetically sealed) and that CPU is not soldered, you can potentially erode the TIM between the die and IHS. If this is severe enough the system will immediately shut off from thermtrip. If not, it can still cause issues. So keep your solvents away from non-soldered lidded parts.


Hello,
I will try to re-check my CPU and if necessary re-apply Thermal Paste in that case, 
because i was not sure about some terms. 
thank you a lot


----------



## Shawnb99

Azaiez Sohaieb said:


> [*]The problem is that in my country there is no shop wich sell air compressed i checked all cities, and i tried to order it from another country (France) but they forbidden it because they said "it's an flamable".. so i was obligated to use another alternative like mine i used now.



See if you can buy a datavac for cleaning. Way better then compressed air.


----------



## clonxy

So you can boot to bios? I'm trying to analyze the issue, but we'll need more information.

If you can boot to bios, then it isn't a power issue.

If you can't boot to bios, it's likely a power issue. I had the same problem a few days ago while replacing my motherboard to use the 5600x. There was a loose cable. When I tightened it, everything worked.


----------



## Blameless

Azaiez Sohaieb said:


> Hello,
> I will try to re-check my CPU and if necessary re-apply Thermal Paste in that case,
> because i was not sure about some terms.
> thank you a lot


If you were using electronics cleaner on it while it was installed, you'll probably want to pull the CPU and inspect it and the socket.


----------



## USAdystopia

Access motherboard settings and reset boot priorities.


----------



## pvtwulf

If you cannot get into BIOS check memory slots with known working memory . Recently installed a new AIO in my pc tried to hide the pump plug in wire under the block pinched some wires on the cable it shortede out something. When i turned on PC it started up and restarted up about 3 times then died. After that i could only get the mother board to light up, fans ran, but key board and mouse and no picture on monitor . Thought it was power supply, tried known working power supply same thing , tried different GPU same thing , noticed on the board lil light by the wording RAM (ASUS motherboard) didnt have any spare DDR4 memory ,so ordered some when it came in , installed and it fired up everything worked. There were tiny lil nicks in AIO pump cable . Think I was lucky it was RAM that got fried and not anything else


----------



## SpaceCadet64

Maybe the BIOS needs an update before it will with a higher end CPU? I have seen a number of stories where putting in a low end CPU and updating the BIOS fixes the issue.


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

Before I answer all suggestion, 
There are new steps i should mention to make you all in the same context: 

I re-disassembled again all parts.
I used this new product WD-40 contact cleaner to re-clean all parts wich i cleaned before including: CPU, CPU Fan, Back-fan, GPU and the MOBO , to remove all resedues from the first cleaner i used before.
I tested all my PSU contacts with this ATX PSU tester and it gave me the correct voltage values (except the -5 V because i think it's optional, and because there is no white pin installed on it too).
I tested my back-fan wich was not working *on the MOBO*, but* it worked with a 9V battery out of the mobo* (here, I have a new question: If the back-fan did not work on the MOBO, it can be because of the mobo it self or because the CPU ?)
I tested again with RAM in different slots, with the iGPU and also with the PCI-GPU, but the problem still existing.
Finally, I think my problem is between a damaged CPU and/or damaged MOBO, or maybe RAM, So what do you think?


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

Shawnb99 said:


> See if you can buy a datavac for cleaning. Way better then compressed air.


Hello, 
Thanks, 
but i think It will maybe a good post-repaire suggestion, because for now I used this one to clean residues WD-40 contact cleaner, and i still in the same problem.. 



clonxy said:


> So you can boot to bios? I'm trying to analyze the issue, but we'll need more information.
> 
> If you can boot to bios, then it isn't a power issue.
> 
> If you can't boot to bios, it's likely a power issue. I had the same problem a few days ago while replacing my motherboard to use the 5600x. There was a loose cable. When I tightened it, everything worked.


Hello, 
thank you for your reply, 
yes i can not boot to bios, i still have no access to the monitor.. 
About power supply, i used this PSU tester , it gave me the correct voltage values, i also checked all contacts and cables, it is all plugged correctly .. 



Blameless said:


> If you were using electronics cleaner on it while it was installed, you'll probably want to pull the CPU and inspect it and the socket.


Hello
thanks for your reply, 
I used the cleaner on the CPU when it was not installed (out of the MOBO) .. 
Today, I re-cleaned it with this WD-40 contact cleaner to remove all residues like fluxes etc., but the problem still existing..



USAdystopia said:


> Access motherboard settings and reset boot priorities.


Hello, 
thanks for your reply,
I have no access to the bios because my PC don't boot .. I reset my bios by pulling its battery and push it again after 15 minutes.. but this did not help too .. 



pvtwulf said:


> If you cannot get into BIOS check memory slots with known working memory . Recently installed a new AIO in my pc tried to hide the pump plug in wire under the block pinched some wires on the cable it shortede out something. When i turned on PC it started up and restarted up about 3 times then died. After that i could only get the mother board to light up, fans ran, but key board and mouse and no picture on monitor . Thought it was power supply, tried known working power supply same thing , tried different GPU same thing , noticed on the board lil light by the wording RAM (ASUS motherboard) didnt have any spare DDR4 memory ,so ordered some when it came in , installed and it fired up everything worked. There were tiny lil nicks in AIO pump cable . Think I was lucky it was RAM that got fried and not anything else


Hello, 
thank you for your reply, 
so you suggest to test my MOBO with an another working RAM? if it is , so i will try this suggestion and i will give my feedback again here.
Thanks



SpaceCadet64 said:


> Maybe the BIOS needs an update before it will with a higher end CPU? I have seen a number of stories where putting in a low end CPU and updating the BIOS fixes the issue.


Hello,
thanks for your reply,
I have no access to the bios , my only solution was to reset my BIOS by pulling out the CMOS battery, but this did not help too ..


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

Hello everybody again,
I’m really sorry for my late answer, because i was waiting for some bought components (my new case , new MSI motherboard and different tools for PC Building).
I’m really happy to say that i finally solved my problem by re-building all my pc using the old parts (except the prebuilt case and the old ASUS mobo),
now my PC works well with my new build, so that i confirm that the problem was only because of *the fried mobo*.
Fortunately, none of my other components was damaged  , so I used it in my new case )
This is my first PC diagnostic & building experience, so i’m really happy to learn something new and I thank you all because i learnt a lot from all of you 
here is pictures of my new build:


----------



## shilka

Azaiez Sohaieb said:


> Hello everybody again,
> I’m really sorry for my late answer, because i was waiting for some bought components (my new case , new MSI motherboard and different tools for PC Building).
> I’m really happy to say that i finally solved my problem by re-building all my pc using the old parts (except the prebuilt case and the old ASUS mobo),
> now my PC works well with my new build, so that i confirm that the problem was only because of *the fried mobo*.
> Fortunately, none of my other components was damaged  , so I used it in my new case )
> This is my first PC diagnostic & building experience, so i’m really happy to learn something new and I thank you all because i learnt a lot from all of you
> here is pictures of my new build:
> View attachment 2481591
> View attachment 2481589
> View attachment 2481588


The next thing you should do is get a better PSU


----------



## Azaiez Sohaieb

shilka said:


> The next thing you should do is get a better PSU


exactly that's what i'm planning to do too haha , thanks a lot !


----------

